# seachem flourish?



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

hi, i have abit of an algae problem (brown algae) and some of my plants new leaves (amazon sword) are yellowing.. the plants have been growing for 3 weeks now and seem to be doing ok.. i have been recommended seachem flourish? is it ok to use this on its own? i have a 200 litre tank.. i have shrimp and guppies in there atm.. plants i have amazon sword, aponegeton, water wisteria & an unknown thing.. & a moss ball.


plus, whats the diff between flourish and flourish excell? recommend using them together? i just want healthy plants  & no algae!!!


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

i use flourish and the potassium one what ever its called haha but seems to work great buttt creates quite a bit of algae from what i see. because when i take a week off from using it i have very little algae but when i use it for a week my whole substrate is covered and quite a bit of my glass by the end of the week and i only use it on monday and thursdays


----------



## foo4sho (Jun 16, 2010)

i think you should find a big yamato shrimp, i have 3 plants that were suffering brown algae and slowly dying, then i got a yamato shrimp (or amano shrimp) and he cleaned the crap out of them within a week , now they are healthy and green


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

what are the nitrate levels in the tank?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

all levels are as they should be, everythings fine just have brown algae. the tanks fully cycled. the plants are doing ok just think they could do with a better fertiliser.. as my one seems abit rubbish and dont notice anything different if i use it or not! little bit of diffiency in some leaves but thats it.. i already have amano shrimp lol!! i have 4! and one cherry the mistook for a amano lol. apparently the excel does work quite well.. i can get hold of the flourish, flourish excel and potassium together for a good price.. so considering that  just wanted to know peoples thoughts on the stuff..


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't really tell you if I think you should use it or not without nitrate level. You may need it or it may just add excess nutrients to the water.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Seachem Flourish is a liquid fertilizer and will supply your plants with alot that they need to live. Seachem's Flourish Excell is organic carbon in a liquid form that is added directly to the aquarium and is sopposed to be used as a substitute for a pressurized CO2 system. Also...Use Seachem's Iron and Potassium for better results also because Flourish does not contain Potassium and Iron. It does contain a small amount of phosphorus I think..not sure though. If you use flourish and you get good results but you notice that your plants leaves are still a bit yellow...you need to add iron.


----------

